# Passive x-over/speaker question



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello folks,

I have a set of (2)JL 653 3-way passive crossovers and (3)JL 650 2-way passive crossovers.

I was thinking about using these crossovers to build some home audio speakers utilizing Dayton Reference woofers and tweeters.

I have reached out to JL to confirm the freq's and slopes.

I'm pretty sure the freq's are 400hz and 3000hz for the 3-ways and 3000hz for the 2-ways, not sure the slopes yet.

My thoughts are dual Reference 7inch 8ohm drivers, single Ref 4inch 4ohm drivers, and single Ref silk 4ohm tweets for the 3-ways (left and right front) using the C5-653 x-overs.

Dual Ref 7inch 8ohm drivers and single Ref silk tweet 4ohm for the center using a single C5-650 x-over.

Single 7inch 4ohm Ref driver and single Ref silk tweet 4ohm for the rears (left and right) using C5-650 x-overs.

Ref 7 8ohm:








Home


Dayton Audio RS180P-8 7" Reference Paper Woofer 8 OhmThe performance of the original groundbreaking Reference Series from Dayton Audio, now available with a paper cone! The Reference Series Paper drivers use a proprietary paper cone formulation combining natural paper pulp and synthetic Kevlar®...




www.parts-express.com





Ref 7 4ohm:








Home


Dayton Audio RS180P-4 7" Reference Paper Woofer 4 OhmThe performance of the original groundbreaking Reference Series from Dayton Audio, now available with a paper cone! The Reference Series Paper drivers use a proprietary paper cone formulation combining natural paper pulp and synthetic Kevlar®...




www.parts-express.com





Ref 4 4ohm:








Home


Dayton Audio RS100P-4 4" Reference Paper Woofer 4 OhmThe performance of the original groundbreaking Reference Series from Dayton Audio, now available with a paper cone! The Reference Series Paper drivers use a proprietary paper cone formulation combining natural paper pulp and synthetic Kevlar®...




www.parts-express.com





Ref silk tweet 4ohm:








Home


Dayton Audio RST28F-4 1-1/8" Reference Series Fabric Dome Tweeter 4 OhmThe Dayton Audio RST28F-4 silk dome Reference Series tweeter offers exceptional efficiency from 1,400 Hz to 20,000 Hz with an extremely natural and dynamic sound. This unique 1-1/8" silk dome and a state-of-the-art Ferrofluid...




www.parts-express.com





Any input on this idea? Good, bad? Alternate suggestions?

Thanks!


----------

